
Fiction HN: Monthly Book Recommendations from HN - andy_ppp
Hello Hacker News!  I don&#x27;t read enough fiction and I&#x27;d <i>love</i> to get your input on some good books, be it science fiction or otherwise, that have expanded your mind, made you think or that you think are a fantastic read.<p>Feel free to just add a title&#x2F;author or even a short review.<p>Happy Christmas!
======
rayalez
My usual recommendation for HN crowd is Harry Potter and the Methods of
Rationality([http://hpmor.com](http://hpmor.com)). If you haven't read it -
you definitely should, it's absolutely amazing. Incredibly fun and life-
changing.

I have also recently finished reading The Martian, and I have really enjoyed
it. It's one of the best fictional books I've read during the past year.

Another great story I want to recommend is The Metropolitan Man -
[http://fictionhub.io/story/the-metropolitan-
man](http://fictionhub.io/story/the-metropolitan-man)

Now I am reading Ra by Sam Hughes([https://qntm.org/ra](https://qntm.org/ra)),
it is about the world where magic is a branch of science, and is treated as
engineering. Very interesting so far.

